# How Long Do OPK's Stay Positive?



## Chris77

I'm asking because 6 days ago, I got a positive on 2 different types of OPK's. Now, tonight at 5 dpo, I did another OPK just so I could laugh at myself when it was negative (I've heard that OPK's will stay positive if you are preggers) Now, my OPK's didn't do this last month and the line that showed up tonight was extremely dark - I think darker than it was when I O'd last week! My nips were incredibly sore last week and have subsided, but now have ovary pain on my left side (a whole lot less severe than they were last week - felt like a knife last week, not it's kinda dull) and was uncharacteristically weepy today. No idea what's going on! I read that they shouldn't stay positive for more than 3 days. I was worrying that perhaps I was just gearing up for O, but now I'm totally confused! :dohh: Damn, I knew I should have stayed away from the pee sticks!!!!! :dohh: :dohh:

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## mel82

Hi Chris!
I didn't recognize you without the other profile picture 

I just did an OPK and and it's definitely negative, it's been only 2 minutes but I dont think it will change. Now I'm confused, does that mean I'm not pg? Because I've heard that after a few DPO it changes hormone (from the OPK hormone to the HPT hormone) and then the OPK shouldn't recognize it, if you're PG I mean...

I'm so confused!


----------



## Chris77

mel82 said:


> Hi Chris!
> I didn't recognize you without the other profile picture
> 
> I just did an OPK and and it's definitely negative, it's been only 2 minutes but I dont think it will change. Now I'm confused, does that mean I'm not pg? Because I've heard that after a few DPO it changes hormone (from the OPK hormone to the HPT hormone) and then the OPK shouldn't recognize it, if you're PG I mean...
> 
> I'm so confused!

Mel, I have no idea! :shrug: If you go to peeonastick.com it says that it is possible to use opk's and hpt's but are not always reliable. The LH and HCG hormone are very similar but the HCG wears a different hat that the LH doesn't wear, so that the opk can pick up hcg. I don't know. I never had this happen before so I don't know if 1) I O'd last week and am now ovulating again or 2) I was gearing up for O last week but it never left the gate or 3) I'm pregnant. I"m almost 100% sure I O'd last week based on the sore nips afterwards, the sharp stabbing pain in my ovary and then it subsided for days. I dunno :shrug: I don't know whether to scratch my watch or wind my ass! :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I found this on the web:

_ Conception Site 
Stacy Wiegman
BellaOnline's Conception Editor 



Using OPK's as HPT's 
Guest Author - Tricia Bauman

Now if you are anything like me the 'two week wait' seems like a million years. Those two weeks after ovulation twirling your thumbs. Repeating in your head, "Am I Pregnant?" or "I'm Pregnant, I'm Not Pregnant, I'm Pregnant, I'm Not Pregnant". For me it is the hardest part of the cycle and takes a ton of patience. 

I have heard many issues regarding OPK's used as HPT's. So the question is Do they work? Well let me give you a little background on OPK's and HPT's before I go into opinion on this subject.



OPK's also called Ovulation Predictor Kits Ya know those lovely urine strips that predict ovulation. They detect a hormone called LH or Luteinizing Hormone. Your LH surges during ovulation, which then cause the OPK to show a positive result. So what's in the LH that makes the OPK turn positive? Keep on reading



HPT's also called Home Pregnancy Tests detect HCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotropin) in your urine. The more HCG you have in your body the darker a positive line will show up. Now I'm sure you've heard of getting a beta test done. They take a beta test to determine if you are pregnant. That said, HPT's look for HCG's unique beta chain.



Now lets get into a simple make up of HCG. The 2 unique beta chains are only part of it's make up. HCG is also made up of 2 alpha chains. Okay so you know that beta is a big part in predicting weather or not you are pregnant, so what do the alpha chains do? They are also a predictor of pregnancy. What happens is when you conceive the alpha chains are being made along with the beta chains but the alpha chains are easier to detect in the early part of pregnancy. As the pregnancy progresses the beta chains will become stronger. So why bring up the alpha chains if HPT's detect mostly the beta chains of HCG? Because alpha and beta chains are also present in your LH. That's right, in fact the 2 alpha chains in LH are the exact same 2 alpha chains present in HCG. The OPK's detect those alpha chains.



So in conclusion most individuals will get a positive OPK before a positive HPT. It is easer to detect the alpha chain than it is the beta chain.

_


----------



## mel82

How were your temps? Did you see the OV dip?


----------



## Chris77

BUT this still doesn't answer my question of how can it possibly happen at only 5dpo? :shrug:


----------



## mel82

Yes, that's weird because the egg shouldn't be implanted yet...
Check this one outhttps://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/conceive.html (click on part 2) I was reading this one earlier and I understood that after OV the LH hormone kind of goes down and then the other hormone kicks in... wait let's read it again, because maybe I was too sleepy at work when I was reading it...

Let me know what u think


----------



## DolceBella

Just thought I'd share something I read once. I did a little research after having +OPKs for a week. It's possible you had 2 LH surges. If the first surge fails to release an egg, your body may surge again for a second attempt... causing the OPKs to remain positive. Either way... I'd just keep on :sex: Good luck!


----------



## mel82

DolceBella said:


> Just thought I'd share something I read once. I did a little research after having +OPKs for a week. It's possible you had 2 LH surges. If the first surge fails to release an egg, your body may surge again for a second attempt... causing the OPKs to remain positive. Either way... I'd just keep on :sex: Good luck!

That would make sense...
We'll have to wait and see! Thanks


----------



## celine

I think it happened to me, I had +opks then a week later I poas and I got darker positive lines for about 5 days in a row. I then stopped poas cos they were always so dark but another week later I tried again and it was neg...so Im not really sure.


----------



## Chris77

DolceBella said:


> Just thought I'd share something I read once. I did a little research after having +OPKs for a week. It's possible you had 2 LH surges. If the first surge fails to release an egg, your body may surge again for a second attempt... causing the OPKs to remain positive. Either way... I'd just keep on :sex: Good luck!

Oh great and we didn't :sex: last night b/c I was too tired! :dohh: I don't temp so not sure if there was a dip or not but there was definite nipple sensitivity for at least 4 days after.....so isn't that usually a confirmation of ovulation? Is it possible I'm releasing 2 eggs this month?


----------



## celine

I know that you can release 2 eggs in a cycle but they normally occure very close together.


----------



## Chris77

Ah, yeah that makes sense. Lola, said she got a second +opk at around the same time as I did and she's preggers now - so maybe......I hope so because I'm really not in the mood for any more :sex: this week. :rofl:


----------



## celine

lol I hope so too chick!
Mine was also wierd though, I temp so my first opk looks about right, but a week laster when it was so dark my temps were already so high so i have no clue whats going on!! No af just yet though so maybe it could be lucky for all of us?


----------



## Chris77

Looking good for you hun! Maybe we can all move over to first tri together!! :happydance:


----------



## lilmomof3

hey chris, i wanted to jump in here if its ok with all of you ladies, well as you know i had a + opk im pretty sure on the 9th well then for the next 5 days after the line stayed almost the same color as the 9th but after looking closer to me they did get lighter well i had all signs of ovulation ewmc on the 10t cramps and all well yesterday i didnt do a opk cuz i was sure i oed on the 9th of sept well this morning not fmu i decided what the hell let me do another one just to get it out of my system to see if neg and holy hell the line is way way way darker than the control line and it happend in under a min , now im confused and on the 11th of sept my cm went dry untill yesterday it got realy watery clear kinda cloudy and today i have a TON of watery cm i mean its realy water not ewcm at all just water pooring out of me my cervix seems kinda closed but yesterday i have o pain i didnt test cuz i figured i already did well when i woke up today i had the same cramps but more in my right overy im having them right now again . i put a panty liner on cuz it feels like af but shes not due untill the 24th . so im not sure ladies im in this with you today was the darkest of dark +s iv ever gotten on a opk i mean its tripple dark compared to all the opks iv used all month. so ladies am i havin another surge ? i realy wish i new im so upset i could cry right now i thought for sure i figured it out and i oed on the 9th and now this why i knew i should have stayed away from those opks it so fusterating iv never had a line this dark and this is my first month using them i had a friend look at it and they said wow thats deftly a postive opk darkest ever this month and he has seen every test iv taken . so ladies if any of you find any thing out please let me know , im crampy but the werid thing is on the 9th after i thought i oed my bbs never got sore they ussaly do after i o infact there still not realy sore yet last month my bbs swelld realy bad and got sore but my nips didnt hurt at all and today they feel like somone pinched them but its not that bad , i dont know maby i just oing today but what upsets me is cuz i didnt take on yesterday so what if it was + yesterday and this is the end of it and its already to late for me to know , to late for anything ,ahh thanks ladies i just need to vent iv been so confused all month now this 
wish all you the best luck baby dust


----------



## Chris77

I'm so sorry you're confused as well. :dohh: I share your frustration! It really makes you wonder how people back in the day got preggers. I guess they just :sex: every day - horny people they were! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lilmomof3

lol thanks for the smile , lol, i needed that right where did they find the energy to do it all the time , ahh i have 3 lil ones already and we get so wore out during the day we can barrely make it to the bed to just sleep, ah on another not i forgot to add yesterday i had alot of lower back pain and i still have it im realy wondering if i am oing a 2nd time this month but with me missing opk test yesterday i prob missed ovulation right our if its postive today does that mean the egg will come out after today? trust me ladies that thing is bloody dark iv only seen dark ones like that on here in the gallery i always thought i was one of those ladies who lines never got as dark as the contol line ,


----------



## lilmomof3

tmi info alert, sorry ladies also wanted to add that today the cm is so watery it is comming out into my panty linner i woke up this morning i slept with a pantyliner on and it was wet realy wet i thought maby i leakd lol. but after siting here with a new pad on for about hour it feels pretty wet agian , whats up with all this water coming out of me , last month i got realy sticky cm after i oed to me it does seem like im getting ready to o , is it you go dry then watery then ewcm when you get ready to o? are these signs of o, maby i was wrong about oing on the 9th maby it is today ahhhhhhhhhh help me b4 i go crazy ...lol


----------



## Chris77

Well, I had really watery cm last month after O. I would say you have already ovulated. Right now, I have very creamy lotiony cm whereas last week I had EWCM. I'm getting more and more confused the more I think about it! I'm still going with that I O'd last week as I had very sore nips for a couple of days afterwards. No idea why the OPK would still be positive but have heard that it has happened to other women at this point in their cycle and were preggers.

So, maybe it's our lucky month?!? :shrug:


----------



## lilmomof3

thanks hun, just not realy sure we only bd on the night of the 9th havent done anything since then i wish you the best of luck , i will keep you all updated im gunna go eat i just got realy realy hungery, hope it dont make me sick to my belly agian yesterday everything i tried to eat i got sick after eating maby a tummy but i dont know . thanks ladies i will keep u updated baby dust to all of you lovley ladies


----------



## Gabrielle

hey ladies just wanted to let you know with my last pregnancy i kept having positive opks untill i had a psotive hpt!!! This time around i kept having positive opks last tuesday till friday...they were soo dark. Now the last couple of days they have been just faint lines. idk whats going on. i thought i o'd around the 5th but maybe it was alttle later this month. idk. but af is due friday and i have really watery discharge and i know im not o'ing now. Sorry not much help good luck ladies and hope your get your BFP! 
BTW i've been testing with hpt so far negative.......


----------



## Gabrielle

lilmomof3 said:


> thanks hun, just not realy sure we only bd on the night of the 9th havent done anything since then i wish you the best of luck , i will keep you all updated im gunna go eat i just got realy realy hungery, hope it dont make me sick to my belly agian yesterday everything i tried to eat i got sick after eating maby a tummy but i dont know . thanks ladies i will keep u updated baby dust to all of you lovley ladies


Hey you sound more like you have pregger symptoms....?


----------



## Chris77

Gabrielle said:


> hey ladies just wanted to let you know with my last pregnancy i kept having positive opks untill i had a psotive hpt!!! This time around i kept having positive opks last tuesday till friday...they were soo dark. Now the last couple of days they have been just faint lines. idk whats going on. i thought i o'd around the 5th but maybe it was alttle later this month. idk. but af is due friday and i have really watery discharge and i know im not o'ing now. Sorry not much help good luck ladies and hope your get your BFP!
> BTW i've been testing with hpt so far negative.......

Gabrielle, how early did you start getting the +opk's? Were you still testing even after you got your first +?


----------



## Chris77

lilmomof3 - I found this on-line:

_The chemical make-up of LH (LH is the hormone that triggers the release of the egg and is very high prior to ovulation and causes a positive result on an OPK), is one thread short of being hCG (HCG is produced by the placenta during prenancy and it is what HPT's look for). That is why you will not get a + hpt if you are having your LH surge, but you will get a + OPK if you are pregnant, that one thread that is in the hCG, but missing from the LH is what makes the hpt work. 

But on the other hand, he (meaning the doctor) did say that an OPK is probably the most sensitive hpt you can buy. He said that there are two ways to use it. 

1. Using it daily and if your test line gets darker then you are most probably pregnant 

2. Use it once (yeah right ), and if your test line is as dark as or darker than the referance line then you are pregnant. 

He said that the only bad things about using the OPK are that 

1. The OPK will pick up a + hCG before the doctor's office test but about two days after a beta test would pick it up (detecting 10mIU of hCG being between 7dpo - 9dpo ~ according to the average impant of 5-7 days), so if you are waiting to take a urine test at the doc's office, you would still have to wait. 

2. It detects pregnancy so early that it will detect chemical pregnancy and early m/c pregnancy 

3. Cannot be used reliably by PCOS patients if they have a high LH (as most do)/I]_


----------



## Gabrielle

with my last pregnancy i kept getting negative opks and once i got my positive one...it was never negative again.
This time around i didnt use opks to try and find my o but just started with them last tuesday and they were really dark all last week and now they are faint.....


----------



## Chris77

Gabrielle said:


> with my last pregnancy i kept getting negative opks and once i got my positive one...it was never negative again.
> This time around i didnt use opks to try and find my o but just started with them last tuesday and they were really dark all last week and now they are faint.....

Gottcha....thanks - same with me. I didn't keep testing after the initial +. Then, on a whim (and to laugh at myself) I tested last night and it was VERY dark.


----------



## Gabrielle

Chris77 said:


> Gabrielle said:
> 
> 
> with my last pregnancy i kept getting negative opks and once i got my positive one...it was never negative again.
> This time around i didnt use opks to try and find my o but just started with them last tuesday and they were really dark all last week and now they are faint.....
> 
> Gottcha....thanks - same with me. I didn't keep testing after the initial +. Then, on a whim (and to laugh at myself) I tested last night and it was VERY dark.Click to expand...

Whens your af due?

I had docebella take one( shes newly prego) and it was just a faint line...so idk.


----------



## Chris77

Gabrielle said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabrielle said:
> 
> 
> with my last pregnancy i kept getting negative opks and once i got my positive one...it was never negative again.
> This time around i didnt use opks to try and find my o but just started with them last tuesday and they were really dark all last week and now they are faint.....
> 
> Gottcha....thanks - same with me. I didn't keep testing after the initial +. Then, on a whim (and to laugh at myself) I tested last night and it was VERY dark.Click to expand...
> 
> Whens your af due?
> 
> I had docebella take one( shes newly prego) and it was just a faint line...so idk.Click to expand...

I'm only 6 dpo - so AF is due around the 24th.


----------



## Chris77

idk either....maybe everyone's different and not everyone will test positive on an opk when preggers? :shrug:


----------



## lilmomof3

just wanted to stop by and wish you the best chris.. hope this month is for you. i posted a pic of my ovulation test from today and after we talked earlyer i went into bathroom checked my cp and cm and my cervix went very high soft and my cm turned ewcm a whole lot of it. wish me luck ladies with me not taking a test yesterday im just wondering if this is the very end of ovulation and i havent bd since the night of the 9th. so maby there is still a chance for me. maby thanks ladies


----------



## Chris77

Good luck!!


----------



## Littleb34

Hello I am new at this It has been 4 months since I got my tubal reversal done and no luck yet. I just started my first round of clomid 50 mg days 3-7. I have been testing positive on opk the last 4 days I am confused of when I actually ovulated first test was positive on 11/24/11 so I am just waiting to see what happens


----------

